# No Ground?



## bnj19 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have an older home and was updating some of the light switches. One room looks as though someone attempted to wire a 3-way switch, but it was obviously done incorrectly. The main problem I have run into is that it doesn't appear to be a ground wire. The switch that is currently there has 3 screws 2 silver and a copper. The silver screws have 1 white and 1 black wire going to them and the copper screw has a black wire going into it. Is it possible that the black wire going into the copper screw is the ground or is there no ground wire in the switches. Both switches are wired exactly the same, but like I say there is no green wire or screw. How can this be fixed safely?


----------



## kok328 (Feb 18, 2009)

There should be a green ground screw at the bottom of the frame of the switch.  Maybe  this screw was removed but, the threaded hole should still be there.  If not, replace the switch with one that has the grounding screw.  Your ground wires may have been cut back beyond use.  It may be more trouble than it's worth but, you'll have to pull an individual ground wire if one does not exist.


----------



## JoeD (Feb 19, 2009)

The copper screw is the COMMON screw. The ground screw will be green IF there is one. Not all switches have ground screws.


----------



## triple D (Feb 21, 2009)

If you do not see a bare copper ground, or a green wire, in the box behind switch, you probably should not worry about the switch, unless it is not working correctly. If you do have ground wires, a new switch would have a green screw to hook up to. Good luck...


----------

